# The quest for eggs!!



## Stitsophrenic

Hello Everyone!

I'm on the hunt for some small bird eggs!

I have a tiny egg eating snake, who is on hunger strike. He's very small and won't take quail eggs, presumably as they are too large.
I have spent the past two weeks searching for finch eggs, but to no avail.
I'm very concerned that the poor little guy, currently nicknamed Sramble, will not survive much longer without food.

I'm really hoping that someone here, might be able to supply me with some surplus to requirement eggs, or could even suggest someone else who can.

It doesn't really matter which species the eggs are, providing they're smaller than a standard quail egg.

I am happy to pay for the eggs and any postage and packaging costs necessary.

Many thanks 

Amanda


----------



## miss_ferret

i've a few chinese painted quail eggs if they'd be any use? found a few in the run where i'd no idea she'd been laying so i cant say how fresh they are, but they'll defiantly be fertile as shes just hatched some out. 

picture nicked off google to show size comparison to japanese quail eggs










you're welcome to as many as i can find for the cost of postage, but she wont lay anything new for a few weeks unless she looses the chicks.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Completely irrelivent, but you know, I had no idea, that this was your username. lol.


----------



## Stitsophrenic

miss_ferret said:


> i've a few chinese painted quail eggs if they'd be any use? found a few in the run where i'd no idea she'd been laying so i cant say how fresh they are, but they'll defiantly be fertile as shes just hatched some out.
> 
> picture nicked off google to show size comparison to japanese quail eggs
> 
> image
> 
> you're welcome to as many as i can find for the cost of postage, but she wont lay anything new for a few weeks unless she looses the chicks.


That would be amazing, thank you so much!!
I will send you my address via PM, please let me know what the costs are and I will happily pay them!


----------



## Stitsophrenic

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Completely irrelivent, but you know, I had no idea, that this was your username. lol.


Moi? 

Who did you think I was??


----------



## GavinMc

Please excuse my ignorance, but does it have to be bird eggs or can you use reptile eggs? I would think many here would help if you could use them. Also look for specialist bird keeping forums( ignore me again if you have already ).


----------



## Stitsophrenic

I have not yet tried a reptile egg, but it's a WC snake sadly, and so I'm trying to tempt it to eat using a food source that's as close to it's natural diet as possible, which is bird eggs.
I have tried several bird forums and bird breeders, most of which I simply got no reply from and a few I got abuse from....and sadly one banned me!
Some people take badly to you wanting to buy bird eggs for reptile food.


----------



## vipera

*dasypeltis*

Guy pettigrew used to breed a lot of eggeaters, he wrote a good article on them a few years back in one of the IHS journals.
Most of his babies had to be tube fed beaten egg for a while.
If the snake is really tiny (ie, too small for CPQ eggs) your best bet would just be to buy a couple pairs of zebra finches, then you'll have your own supply.


----------



## baitman

You should find out if there is a local cage bird society in your area, lots around kent, i am 100% certain if you aproach them and tell them your position, you will get lots of canary/finch/budgie breeders that will supply you with all the clear (infertile) eggs you could need......


speaking as an ex canary man.......................steve


----------

